# Ceado E37S



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you have not had the chance to try one of these and are looking for a grinder, cast your eye over these. I have had one for a few days and am very impressed by every single facet except one......the ridiculous pf forks!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't rate them on my e37 neither.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

This might sound stupid... But is it possible to swap the pf fork out for say the compak e series ones? I think those look good


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you mean the 2 rails? Are they actually supposed to support the PF or are they to mount the 'optional extra' PF fork? (part 17 in the manual on pg 20, shown fitted on pg 30). Or have you got that bit and it's still rubbish? It doesn't bother me as I never used to hook the PF in place on any of my old grinders, but I can't help thinking this extra bit should be included - otherwise you have 2 pointless bars sticking out that do nothing without part 17. I didn't order it as I don't need it though.

@dfk41 how are you finding the dosing? I've had mine about the same amount of time you have, I have run 5kg through to season it, but I find that some coffee doesn't always slide all the way out into the PF. So I sometimes have to help it with a wooden stirrer stick. As this could be a gram, I feel I shouldn't have to be doing this. Am I doing something wrong, like grinding too fine, or the SCC is set wrong? Shot times are about right, so I don't think I've failed to dial in.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Do you mean the 2 rails? Are they actually supposed to support the PF or are they to mount the 'optional extra' PF fork? (part 17 in the manual on pg 20, shown fitted on pg 30). Or have you got that bit and it's still rubbish? It doesn't bother me as I never used to hook the PF in place on any of my old grinders, but I can't help thinking this extra bit should be included - otherwise you have 2 pointless bars sticking out that do nothing without part 17. I didn't order it as I don't need it though.
> 
> @dfk41 how are you finding the dosing? I've had mine about the same amount of time you have, I have run 5kg through to season it, but I find that some coffee doesn't always slide all the way out into the PF. So I sometimes have to help it with a wooden stirrer stick. As this could be a gram, I feel I shouldn't have to be doing this. Am I doing something wrong, like grinding too fine, or the SCC is set wrong? Shot times are about right, so I don't think I've failed to dial in.


Good spot! When I unpacked it I saw that clip and have no idea what I did with it. The coffee area is upside down so I will have a hunt tomorrow...many ta's


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Got me wondering whether there's one at the bottom of my box now - but the manual says optional so I'm guessing not. Then again it took me a minute to find the hopper wrapped up in that recycled paper! More eco-friendly than pre-cut expanded polystyrene but you have to rummage!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I can remember seeing this clip. It was in a small bag within the plastic bag that had the instructions in. I took the instructions out leaving some warranty stuff, and of course having searched high and low, cannot find it. With the power of google I managed to track down a very nice Portuguese gentleman who runs Ceado UK. He texted me, asked me for a pic of the grinder, rang me, face timed me, showed me the part and am waiting now for an email with the part number and price. I will add to this shortly


----------



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

Iv been looking into pick up a e37s can any one who owns or has used one give me any feed back please. Iv been pm someone about a used one for 550


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

83mm burrs.......there is a lot to like about them.......robust, really well put together......if you trust the source, £550 is a pretty good price......they have only been out in the UK about 18 months or so I think


----------



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

And has any one fitted a smaller hopper on?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have.......I also have a glass hopper specially made


----------



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

well hopefully I'm on to a winner.


----------



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

Wow love the glass hopper. I need mine as compact as possible to fit in my kitchen. Is the smaller one a Mm small hopper?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

David-j said:


> Wow love the glass hopper. I need mine as compact as possible to fit in my kitchen. Is the smaller one a Mm small hopper?


No, I had the option when I bought it to have the large or smaller hopper. They are readily available if you have height problems. I am not sure where sells them, perhaps BB but I can certainly give you the contact details for CEado UK if you need them.

Or, you can buy my glass hopper if you want a truly unique hopper. I can guarantee you that there is not another one the same in the UK!

The company is Backup Coffee, 020 8568 1828 [email protected] They are in Brentford and the chap I dealt with was called Fabricio.


----------



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm afired I'm tight for head room in my current house. Buts I'll keep it in mind. Thanks for the hopper information I'll look into it after Iv sealed a deal.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just for clarity, it is me who pm'd david as he had missed out on the Mythos in the for sale section I have one e37s available, if david does not want it it will be listed in the for sale section soon.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I use the mazzer mini 300g hopper on mine, fits nicely and stays under kitchen cupboard height. Available from Bella barista


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

fluffles said:


> I use the mazzer mini 300g hopper on mine, fits nicely and stays under kitchen cupboard height. Available from Bella barista


You can also single dose with consistency using the hopper lock to prevent popcorning.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Just measured mine. Pictured here with standard small Ceado hopper next to R58. Looks like a tad over 44cm. Won't quite fit under my cupboards by 1cm - I had a Mazzer Mini when I fitted the kitchen - but luckily I have a bit of worktop with no cupboard above.


----------



## David-j (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks hotmetal im thinking about getting the r58 and I'll have this grinder to accompany it. Good combo are you getting good resluts? Thanks david


----------

